# Rear Diff ID



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Can anyone help me identify this number I got off of my rear diff.
1235197


Thanks 

Jim:cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

A search of that number comes up as a casting number for 71 and up corporate 8.5 10 bolt axle. You need to find the stamped numbers to determine what it was originally built as.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Where are you looking this info up at. Your right, it's a 10 bolt but it's in my 67. I didn't see any numbers stamped on the axle tube to help me identify this.

I guess you have answered part of my question, it's not original. I put new gears in it so I know what I have but was just trying to chase down the origin.

Thanks for the input.

Jim:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't believe you will find any numbers on the tube. You should find a 2 letter code stamped on the front passenger side of the tube. Will start with a "W" or an "X". If it starts with an X it's a posi. The second letter of the code will designate what gear ratio originally came with that rearend. You should also see a date code stamped by the cover. Example D241. "1" being 1971. I have a '71 on my '68.

Ok, I got ambitious. Here's the 2 letter codes and gear ratio's:

WE - 3.08
WF - 3.23
WH - 3.55
WT - 3.07
WU - 3.31
WV - 3.55
XE - 3.08
XF - 3.23
XH - 3.55
XP - 3.90
XM - 4.33
XT - 3.07
XU - 3.31
XV - 3.55

If you're looking for what originally came with the car when it was new in '67, you need to get the PHS documentation. My doc states I "had" a posi 3.55 rearend.


----------

